# Siberian Husky + Golden = Trouble?



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Good evening, all. My husband is considering a rescue of a lovley 3 year old Husky. Does anyone know if the breed would get along with goldens? Thanks!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Really depends on the Husky and if he wants to fit in. I had two friends from my confirmation days one showed Huskies and one showed Goldens they would often dog sit for each other. For the most part of the several weeks one would be gone showing, the husky or huskies were pretty good and got along great with the goldens. 
But she had two over the years that made escaping a huge habit and trained one of Peg's goldens to do the same. Huskys are independant, strong minded and most like to Roam. So check carefully with the fosters on which type he is. Sometimes Goldens can ground them a bit.


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd say it would all have to do with the Husky's personality. Can you do a meet and greet?


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I currently have 2 goldens and a husky and they get along great! my
husky is older (she's 8 my goldens are 1 and 2). she is more independent than my goldens.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Maverick is best friends with a 4.5mo old Husky


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

There is a Husky at our dog park. He is a great dog, and Max and Buster get along great. However, like other have said, it depends on the particular dog.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree, it depends on the dog. 

But I will say this, huskies are great dogs, but I personally believe they take a LOT of work. My friend has/loves huskies--but hers are a lot more strong willed than any golden I've ever met. And they are BAD roamers...so be careful. My friends went missing after escaping from her house for several days when she was a pup. It took her consistently working with the dog for HOURS every single night for years to become easy to live with. Not saying ALL huskies are this strong willed, but her last one sure was.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with Wagners Mom about huskies. Buster, who I refer to in an earlier post, is a great dog. However, if the owner does not lock the backyard gate, Buster will jump and unlatch it, and escape. Plus he takes their beagle with him. According to Buster's owner, Buster is difficult, if not impossible to train. Buster is a gentle, friendly dog, both with people and other dogs.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Huskies can be great dogs, but I agree that it depends on the dog... as it does with any.

Since you're thinking of rescuing a 3 year old (which is fantastic) see if you can try a meeting and get some more information on the dog. You have the advantage with an older dog of being able to learn about their adult personality. 

Good luck, I'm sure you'll know if it's the right dog once you meet him/her!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The meet and greet, and getting info about the dog's prior training and temperament will be important. A three year old husky that has not been well trained would be a real handful for anyone. You need to be sure it's compatible with your existing pets. Not trying to be negative--GRs and huskies can most certainly get along. Tucker's BFF is one. 

FYI, their play style is different--not so much bitey-face as grabbing by the back of the neck. Tucker picked it up quickly.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

az_melanie said:


> I'd say it would all have to do with the Husky's personality. Can you do a meet and greet?


Yes, we can....it would be so very important that the humans and dogs all meet. I don't want to upset the new dog, or the pack we have. This has to be perfect for us all or not at all. My first obligation is to my own dog family, you know? 

There is also a three legged boy that is so gorgeous...you know he will have a hard time finding a home! Breaks my heart!


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I think the thing I am most concerned about (besides not upsetting my pack) is the roaming thing. The deer and animals that pass through might be too much for him! ?? Although, Hank has a very strong prey drive and will not leave the invisible fence. This guy might have to stay close to hubby all day...thank goodness we work at home!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Occurred to me to suggest that you find a husky forum (there must be one!) and ask some questions there. They might be able to give you info about what to ask about the dogs background and training, too. Good luck! I hope you'll come back and let us know what happens.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've no experience with huskies, but heard from rescue people that they are known to run away.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex's best friend Lucy is a husky mix and they're quite close. She does run away all the time, but it's how we met her. When she was about nine months old she got away from her parents and came and looked in our back window, and I swear they were instant best friends.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

At both daycares that Bailey has been to, she always ends up hanging out with huskies. She likes other dogs too, but they seem to be her favorite!


----------



## Nedzib (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post.

I love this hybrid breed! I think this dog is great !

You have some info here : Siberian Retriever


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Nedzib said:


> Hello, this is my first post.
> 
> I love this hybrid breed! I think this dog is great !
> 
> You have some info here : Siberian Retriever


There is no such thing as a hybrid breed. Not to mention, intentionally breeding mixes is unethical. The original post was about bringing a rescued husky into a home with golden retrievers. The OP was concerned if they'd get along because the breeds are so different...


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

I agree with others. It is totally depend on dogs. At the puppy class, there was a female husky. She was very dominant & independent, didn't like my golden at all. For 4 weeks, they never played each other. But other husky we saw, Jon got along very well. 
So I say, it will be depend on their personality just same like human. I get along with some other people but some don't.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Former Husky owner. We lost our baby girl last year.
Assuming the individual dogs hit it off there should be no issue with them getting along. Husky's are much more independent but very much love to be part of a "pack". I think they are much happier around other dogs, and in general the breed tends to be dog friendly. 3 is a perfect age to bring one home. If Golden's are land sharks, huskies are houdinis and horribly destructive as puppies. They tend to mellow out around age 3. 

Don't EVER assume that you'll be able to let the husky off leash. Doesn't matter how old they are the moment they realize there isn't anything holding them back they will be outta there. They don't really want to run away so much as they just want to RUN. Also the animals in the back yard that you mentioned might be an issue. Huskies are the number 1 killer of cats, and pretty much any other small animal they can get their little teeth on. We had a running death list over the years and at some point I lost count. Even with a bad back and apparently advanced cancer our Jasmine still found a way to kill a couple of baby bunnies and a bird in her last months with us. Also not sure how the invisible fence would work. We had to fortify our fence like fort knox. The entire 6 ft fence ended up being lined in plastic lattice and also some chicken wire in a few spots. If they get bored, they will find a way out!! 

For all Jasmine's faults she was a sweet and wonderful lovable dog who lived to be around kids and a good hike. She loved the snow and overall was really a fantastic little dog.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This reminds of puppies I saw for sale on a puppy site tonight. They were papillon, poodle and something else. They were asking $500. For a dog that was three breeds and mutt.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Do you have a physical fence, or just an invisible fence? I would never let a husky loose with just an invisible fence, given their independence, roaming and stubbornness.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This thread is about 4 years old.


----------



## Pipersmom (Aug 2, 2016)

ArchersMom said:


> This thread is about 4 years old.


Haha! That's awesome


----------

